# iOS 4.0 and above for Iphone 3G



## rome75 (Aug 10, 2002)

I am restoring the OS in my iphone 3G. Ideally I would like to have an OS 4.0 or above due to certain apps (such as the latest version of Yahoo Messenger only working with OS 4.0 and above) I've managed to get OS 4.1 and 4.2 on the phone, but both wreak havoc on the 3G. I'm trying to get OS 4.0 or 4.0.1 into the phone (using the exact method I used for getting 4.1 and 4.2 into the phone) but am not successful. I've utilized the two methods to try to get the firmware into the phone: altering the "hosts" file as well as using the Tiny Umbrella software...but to no success.
Anyone know why the OS 4.0 or 4.0.1 have a hard time getting into the 3G, and of course, anyone have any tips on getting the firmware into the phone?


----------

